# how long to dry grape vine



## panhead (Oct 19, 2007)

well my buddy and his wife were having a misunderstanding over the grape vine that he loves so much but is growing all over the back wall of the house/...i guess she won the argument because she cut the vine at its roots while he was at work...sorry joe.....but the good news is that i get the vines now,,,,,how long do i need to dry them before i can use them in my ecb smoker


----------



## richtee (Oct 19, 2007)

Cut 'em up in small chunks and wait a couple months. Heat one up..if no sap is running out when it gets hot, it's OK. Due to small diameter, maybe a couple months would be OK.


----------

